# Rudee 4/15



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

Got a yak for my birthday in December from my wife, and was able to go out by myself for the first time. Hit rudee around 5 pm. Drifted around a bit and picked up about 8 Blues. Always fun! Than parked my butt and did some casting... picked up a speckled trout, the biggest I have ever caught. Guessed it at 23/24 inches, kept her for a nice night with my wife. Casted again and picked up an even bigger speck 25", and a fat one too. Returned my boat to my friends house where it is parked, and he informed me i might have 1 and maybe 2 citations... so they are on ice and water and tomorrow morning i am going to check if they are.
Wish me luck!!!
Both were caught on mirrolure.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Fantastic!!!*

That is a great report and maiden voyage for your new ride!! Those Speck's are handsome fish and especially at that size... Good Luck pulling paper and enjoy the meal that will follow after weigh in(my guess 4-5 1/4lbs.) Hope they are FAT for ya..... I need a day off to go fish... What was the water clarity like and water conditions?? Rough as a cobb early on in the day in Hampton. THANKS for the report and Fish On!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds like a good first trip, thanks for the report!


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

Zigh, would say the water was pretty clear, was able to see the bottom in about 6 feet of water... it wasn't really rough, just windy. hope it helps!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanx again..... I Need to get out SOON!!!!! Speck's are my favorite Yak quarry thus far... Water sounds like it looked real pretty... See much bait; crabs, mullet, etc.? Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

saw some small fish jumping... but didn't get a good look at them... did not see any crabs, but that place just looks fishy. and it was!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Good deal... Much appreciate the info!!!!

:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good work. Congrats.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey PJ Outstanding !!! By the way, I'm curious...did you catch them on the rods and reels that you picked up at my house on Saturday at my garage sale ?? Hope to join you out there real soon..... Howie


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

No haven't taken the new toys out yet, but they were fun to catch on that teramar rod. hope to be out there with you when you are ready!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A 24" spec is a release citation. Perty werk on the maiden voyage and getting some slime on the boat.


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

Went to have the two specks weighed... one ended up a citation! pretty excited about that. i'll be back this afternoon!


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

*picture*


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

purdy fish


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks ryan...
just started photobucket so that it would be easier to post. but you were ahead of me! thanks a lot.
PJ


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work PJ !! I'm like Zigh they are one of my favorite targets as well and that size fish is perfect for the stuff and bake !!


----------

